# Sportsman Living's - Lil' Water Bassin' Tour 2011



## HAWGHUNNA

I just couldn't wait another month to announce .... The New Lil' Water Bassin'.

Sportsman Living has agreed to become the Title Sponsor for our 2011 Lil' Water Bassin' Tour, and they are gonna supply the Lil' Water Bassin' Points Champions with two (2) of these ......

http://www.carolinaskiff.com/listman/listings/l0074.html

Accessories not included.

Sportsman Living will also be videoing the Lil' Water Bassin' weigh-ins, and posting those videos on their site for our viewing pleasure. Lil' Water Bassin' will have a booth at the http://www.sportsmanlivingexpo.com/

The 2011 Lil' Water Bassin' second place through sixth place teams in our final points standings will be rewarded with a set percentage of cash, those cash prizes will be funded though our 2011 membership fees.

The 2011 Lil' Water Bassin Angler Of the Year will be rewarded with a cash prize that consists of $5.00 per boat that enters each event during the 2011 Tour.

I'm sorry to announce that, due to the anticipated response and the size of most Lakes that are scheduled to host the 2011 LWB Events, we are only going to be able to allow 40 teams to join our club.

Most of the details have been updated on our web site http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/

If you are interested in joining us for what is sure to be an outstanding season, that Sportsman Living has laid out for Lil' Water Bassin'..... Contact me by Phone (678-283-7231) or P.M me for information on where to send your membership dues. Rule additions and or changes, along with new club officials will be discussed and voted on @ The 2010 Lil' Water Bassin' Awards Banquet in December.

P.S ..... Questions and Comments are always welcome.

Terry Lee


----------



## ROCKANATER

iam in


----------



## Cletus T.

Hot Dog.....sounds like a win / win to me!  Them SL boys are good people!!!

Congrats and I'm sure I'll be seeing you around!!!


----------



## brandon hightower

get tha net BVD is ready.  im in


----------



## RAH

Once again Terry, you have came through with some great ideas,and sponsers to take our sport of jon-boat fishing to another level . Thanks for all your hard work and time .All the prizes and payouts should make for another interesting and competitive year looking forward to another great year on the water with you and lil' water bassin also would like to thank Sportsman living for their sponsorship ,(LET THE GAMES BEGIN)!


----------



## Steve78

Sounds interesting, I tried to get RAH to spill the beans Saturday, but he wouldn't do it, just gave me a hint. I may see ya at a few!!


----------



## russ010

Congrats guys - now if that doesn't spark some competition, nothing will


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

ROCKANATER said:


> I'm in!



Round you up a partner, and come on. It's gonna be a blast.



Cletus T. said:


> Hot Dog.....sounds like a win / win to me!  Them SL boys are good people!!!
> Congrats and I'm sure I'll be seeing you around!!!



It really is a win/win situation Cletus! The Tour is very fortunate to be involve with such great guys as, The Sportsman Living Group. Thanks, and I'll be seein' ya at the EXPO!



brandon hightower said:


> I'm in



I'm looking forward to competing with you and your dad.



RAH said:


> Once again Terry, you have came through with some great ideas,and sponsors to take our sport of jon-boat fishing to another level . Thanks for all your hard work and time .All the prizes and payouts should make for another interesting and competitive year looking forward to another great year on the water with you and lil' water bassin also would like to thank Sportsman living for their sponsorship ,(LET THE GAMES BEGIN)



Thanks for your kind words and support. And thanks does belong to our Title sponsor.



Steve78 said:


> Sounds interesting, I tried to get RAH to spill the beans Saturday, but he wouldn't do it, just gave me a hint. I may see ya at a few!!



RAH was sworn to secrecy. However, I started spilling beans 3 months ago  . I hope ya can make it out.



russ010 said:


> Congrats guys - now if that doesn't spark some competition, nothing will



Thanks, and those were my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Lawnmowerman

*Lwb*

Count me in,,,,

You schedule looks awesome,, best yet.
Most of them are close to me.
Working on a partner as I type this.

PM sent, Terry.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Lawnmowerman said:


> Count me in,,,,
> 
> You schedule looks awesome,, best yet.
> Most of them are close to me.
> Working on a partner as I type this.
> 
> PM sent, Terry.



Thanks for supporting the New Tour, Jon.


----------



## Jim Lee

Very interesting! Rick Burns, stay away from this schedule.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

We would love to have Ted & You helping us defend our Club Championship Cup next year, Jim  

Glad the new format has some appeal to ya.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

wow terry you da man almost my role model.good job man i know how hard and how much time something like that takes.


----------



## Buzzerbaits

Congradulation on your 15 years at the Lil water bassin club. When I started fishing with you it was Dec 9 1995 at Griffin Res.  Its been a little up and down but over all my hat is off to you for your dedication to your club....


----------



## Jim Lee

HAWGHUNNA said:


> We would love to have Ted & You helping us defend our Club Championship Cup next year, Jim
> 
> Glad the new format has some appeal to ya.



Terry, I will trade you two MORE Lucas tournaments for those High Falls tournaments.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> wow terry you da man almost my role model.good job man i know how hard and how much time something like that takes.



Thanks Jeff, but actually .... I was approached this time by our Title Sponsor, who was willing to listen to, and trust in my ideas of what it would take to build a premier series. And the above Tour was what I suggested, could make it happen.



Buzzerbaits said:


> Congradulation on your 15 years at the Lil water bassin club. When I started fishing with you it was Dec 9 1995 at Griffin Res.  Its been a little up and down but over all my hat is off to you for your dedication to your club....



Thanks Mike,

But actually it's 16 full tours, and a Pre-L.W.B season that Reggie & I started. I appreciate all of your support to L.W.B over the past several years, as well as BUZZERBAITS' support of the J-BAIT. I just try to do my part in helping our sport to grow.



Jim Lee said:


> Terry, I will trade you two MORE Lucas tournaments for those High Falls tournaments.



Uhhhhh ......... NO


----------



## Buzzerbaits

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Thanks Jeff, but actually .... I was approached this time by our Title Sponsor, who was willing to listen to, and trust in my ideas of what it would take to build a premier series. And the above Tour was what I suggested, could make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike,
> 
> But actually it's 16 full tours, and a Pre-L.W.B season that Reggie & I started. I appreciate all of your support to L.W.B over the past several years, as well as BUZZERBAITS' support of the J-BAIT. I just try to do my part in helping our sport to grow.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhhh ......... NO



Thank you..


----------



## TeamYarter

count team yarter in terry!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

TeamYarter said:


> count team yarter in terry!!!



Thanks team Yarter, looking forward to the competition my friend.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

That leaves only 25 memberships that are open ...... pending payment of fees, that are due by the end of November.... or those spots will be reopened.

We will, most definitely fill our membership to maximum capacity by the time that the Sportsman Living Expo is done.


----------



## Fast Phil

We are really excited to be a part in 2011.  Thanks for all you do for fishing Terry.


----------



## DOBCAngler

Count Team Perron or Perron & ???.  Now I have to decide on whether I am still going to fish the ABA next year.  Thanks Terry.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Fast Phil said:


> We are really excited to be a part in 2011.  Thanks for all you do for fishing Terry.



It's help from great sponsors like Sportsman Living, that bring the ideas to reality Fast Phil. I just plan to keep reaching for the next rung on the ladder, brother.



DOBCAngler said:


> Count Team Perron or Perron & ???.  Now I have to decide on whether I am still going to fish the ABA next year.  Thanks Terry.



A payout and championship format like the one that SL's LWBT has on the table for our 2011 tour, will make one wander about fishing a Big Boat or Jonboat Tour. And we are awaiting replies from more sponsors  , it's gonna get a lot sweeter by January 29th.

Thanks for the support, DOBCAngler. I'm looking forward to the competition that you guys will bring.


----------



## Steve78

Put me down Terry, gotta find a partner. But reserve me a spot please, are there going to be any 2 days included?? or is this schedule permant??


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Steve78 said:


> Put me down Terry, gotta find a partner. But reserve me a spot please, are there going to be any 2 days included?? or is this schedule permant??



Thanks for the interest and support, Steve. I look forward to competing with you guys.

The schedule is set (barring that we have failed permission on SM date).


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Memberships are half full, putting out around 150 schedules into local tackle shops this week. Hope to reach the 40 team limit soon.

Thanks for supporting http://sportsmanliving.com/ & http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/ guys.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

brandon hightower said:


> get tha net BVD is ready.  im in



CONGRATS on winning the L.W.B - 2010 Angler Of The Year Title Brandon .


----------



## brandon hightower

thanks hawghunna... i had two goals to shoot for this year and thankfully i was able to accomplish what i was out to do. i would like to win that title again next year but we have some great anglers amoung us so im sure it will be a showdown.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

*Win The Biggest Prize in Georgia Jonboat History*

In just 52 dayz ..... LWB will begin our 2011 Season, it will feature the BIGGEST PAYOUT in Georgia Jonboat History, including 2 Brand New 14' CAROLINA SKIFF JONBOATS to be awarded to the 2011 Points Champions. We have about 20 more spots available for Teams of interest. Please visit our web site for schedule details, and contact information.

http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/

Additional information may be obtained, by checking out this thread ...... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=577046


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

There was a unanimous vote at the Lil' Water Bassin' 2010 Awards Banquet, to include an off-limits period for practice before each tournament in 2011.

There will be no practice allowed 5 days (Monday through Friday) prior to any Lil' Water Bassin' event on the 2011 Tour Schedule.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

If you are a member of this Club, please visit the link that I've provided. Join the Group "Lil' Water Bassin'".

There may be some important information and discussions concerning our club and or members mentioned though this group page, that may not be published anywhere else. This page will eventually become the forum for Lil' Water Bassin'.

Thanks,
Terry Lee

http://sportsmanliving.com/groups.html


----------



## mesocollins

Man I miss fishing these tournaments. Since I live in Savannah now there's not much chance I will get to fish anymore of them for a while. It's amazing what you've done with the club and I hope it grows even larger than ever anticipated and I'm glad I got to fish with all of you. Good luck to you Terry and the rest of the members.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

mesocollins said:


> Man I miss fishing these tournaments. Since I live in Savannah now there's not much chance I will get to fish anymore of them for a while. It's amazing what you've done with the club and I hope it grows even larger than ever anticipated and I'm glad I got to fish with all of you. Good luck to you Terry and the rest of the members.



Thanks for the kind words, Matt. We just have some really good people that believe in what we are trying to do, and are willing to help.

We miss the competition that Tanner & Yourself brought to each event. It was a pleasure to get to know you guys. Good Luck with your schooling, and we hope to see you soon, my friend.

Terry Lee


----------



## RAH

Almost time are you guys ready.


----------



## Shane B.

RAH said:


> Almost time are you guys ready.


Yeah, maybe you wont need an ice auger!


----------



## Jim Lee

Ted`s old bones won`t let him fish in January. Maybe we will show later (like at Lucas). Good luck to all and be careful in that cold water!


----------



## Shane B.

*Cold*

I believe it will still be cold then


Jim Lee said:


> Ted`s old bones won`t let him fish in January. Maybe we will show later (like at Lucas). Good luck to all and be careful in that cold water!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Our web site is acting crazy!!!

I will give it until Monday, and if it don't straighten up ..... I'll contact someone about it.

I want to remind everyone of the new 5 days prior to LWB events, off limits for practice period.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

New Tour starting in just a lil' over 3 days. I'm stoked about our new format, and just wanted to send out a quick thanks to everyone who's helping Lil' Water Bassin' to put this tour together.

Also, a thanks in advance to all of teams who plan on joining us for our 2011 Jonboat Tour.


----------



## bigbass07

heard from a guy today that only took 9#s to win. had 15 boats . what was the payouts. i heard there was a little low for the entries.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

First of all ..... Congrats to Ricky and Brandon Hightower for taking first place & Big Fish. Ask them, if the payout was low.

Secondly .... the payouts should not have been a surprise to anyone who has visited our web site. The payouts have been listed there for months.   http://lwbassin.webs.com/2011payouts.htm

First - $780.00 & Plaques
Big Bass - $225.00
2nd - $260.00 
3rd - $80.00 
$5.00 per boat is held back for the AOY Prize.

Please take a look at the Lil' Water Bassin' Payout guide, and tell me what you think about the payouts for our Jonboat club.

Actually, I thought that the turnout was a lil' low. But, I'm guessing that .... there are so many jonboat clubs that allow for so much scheduling conflicts has a lot to do with that


----------



## T LEE

Congrats to Ricky & Brandon.


----------



## Jim Lee

Good job Ricky and Brandon! Now I know who to go to to borrow some money.


----------



## RAH

Thanks guys,,, had a great time. It was a very tuff day for sure. as for the payout it was GREAT ,just as good as some of the big lake tournaments.But alot more affordable and closer to home. Thanks again Terry ,for all that you do.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

In defense of the LWB Payout format, I thought that I would show you guys this ....

It's our year end bonus, which is funded through 100 percent of our membership fees and the sponsorship of Sportsman Living. These figures are after just 1 of 11 events.

LWB 2011 Bonus Format (to date)

Points Champions - 2 new Carolina Skiff 14' Jonboats
2nd place in points - $450.00
3rd place in points - $ 375.00
4th place in points - $ 300.00
5th place in points - $ 225.00
6th place in points - $ 150.00
AOY - $75.00

P.S ..... I do it for you guys RAH. Thanks for supporting our club.


----------



## russ010

Awesome Job Ricky & Brandon - we had a tough day fishing up here too


----------



## DOBCAngler

The payouts were as advertised.  I don't see any wrong doing if that is what is being implied.  The trail definitely benefits the winning team heavily but there is nothing wrong with that.  Besides the fish not cooperating I think the first tourney went well.  My partner was impressed.  This was his first tournament out of jon boat.

You need to tell the idiot who dumped water all over you trailer to listen to Ricky next time.  Half way through the bag I realized you guys didn't have another tub underneath.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

DOBCAngler said:


> The payouts were as advertised.  I don't see any wrong doing if that is what is being implied.  The trail definitely benefits the winning team heavily but there is nothing wrong with that.  Besides the fish not cooperating I think the first tourney went well.  My partner was impressed.  This was his first tournament out of jon boat.
> 
> You need to tell the idiot who dumped water all over you trailer to listen to Ricky next time.  Half way through the bag I realized you guys didn't have another tub underneath.



DOBCAngler,

Do not worry about the weigh-in trailer my friend. It was built with FRP. It has smelled like fish for about 8 years or so.

We are just glad to have the class of people, such as Mike & Yourself as members of our club, Matt. And we look forward to competing with you guys in the future.

Impressive is what we strive to obtain. Although we are just a Lil' Jonboat Bass Fishing Club, that doesn't mean that we can't try to give our tourneys a big boy type atmosphere. 

Tell Mike, that we appreciate the compliment.

P.S ..... I still don't know what to think about having 2 Mike Woods, fishing with Lil' Water Bassin'


----------



## jerad

Congrat HH on getting your Tour. up and running. J


----------



## slingshot86

good job Ricky and BVD.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

jerad said:


> Congrat HH on getting your Tour. up and running. J



Thanks jerad. 

 I'm not sure if you know of LWB's History, I'm sorta used to kickin' off a Tour by now. 

Last week's High Falls Lake event marked the beginning of,  Lil' Water Bassin's 17th tour as a Jonboat Club. But, it is the first year that we have a Major Sponsor (Sportsman Living) on board with us, and I'm still pretty pumped about what the future holds for Lil' Water Bassin'.

I appreciate very much ..... your reply jerad!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

High Falls Video is on ...... http://sportsmanliving.com/videos/v...--lil-water-bassin-tour---high-_688.html?m=81

T.J Lee is the producer. We learned what not to do on this first attempt. Minor adjustments will be coming towards our weigh-in methods.

Join the Group to follow the updates, please.

Thanks for working out the video Son.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

The Lil' Water Bassin' Black Shoals tourney on February 19th will start around 7:00 am. Gates open at 5:45.

For more information, please visit our web site ....

http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Congrats to Charlie Dick & Roy Collins on their Victory & Big Bass winnings during a very difficult day to catch bass on Black Shoals Reservoir.

Congrats to Bobby Hood & Justin Donaldson on second place, and everyone else that managed to catch a fish or two.

Full results will be up soon on the LWB site, and the weigh-in video will air on Sportsman Living this week.

Thanks for everyone's support of Lil' Water Bassin', I appreciate you guys.


----------



## BCAPES

Jim Lee said:


> Very interesting! Rick Burns, stay away from this schedule.



I was thinking of fishing some of the SJA tourneys this year but after seeing this, I think it will be LWB!!! JK(


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

BCAPES said:


> I was thinking of fishing some of the SJA tourneys this year but after seeing this, I think it will be LWB!!! JK(



Come on out Brian, we would be honored sir.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Sportsman Living's Lil' Water Bassin' Tour stops @ Lake Juliette on March 12th 2011.

We are debating which boat ramp will be used to launch from, on our group forum .... http://sportsmanliving.com/groups.html

I will announce the ramp location soon. 

For more information about Sportsman Living or Lil' Water Bassin' .... please visit our sites ....

http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/


----------



## DOBCAngler

Has a ramp been picked yet for this weekend?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

DOBCAngler said:


> Has a ramp been picked yet for this weekend?



We will be using the Holly Grove Boat Ramp.


----------



## Steve78

HAWGHUNNA said:


> We will be using the Holly Grove Boat Ramp.


----------



## GIGLM9

Terry,

Is there a reason that it took so long to figure out what ramp we were going out of?  Juliette is a very big lake and hard to cover the entire lake from one ramp especially since we all do not have 25HP motors.  Most of us like to get out and prefish and it would have been nice to know this before we ended up spending what limited time we have fishing the wrong end of the lake.  I am fishing the BFL's, a bass club in North Georgia, SJA and a few charity tournaments so my time to prefish is very limited especially with the off limits period.

I like the new format and both Charlie and I are new to LWB this season.  I was hoping, and I am sure you were to, that we would have more teams competing.  From what I understand most new teams such as those that have fished Coldwater have fished Juliette just a few times and they have gone out of Dames Ferry.  It seems to me you would want to pick the ramp that people are most familiar with and would draw the most participation.  It also gives you the chance to fish both ends and then pick a ramp based on where you did better (I am not saying you did this, just saying the potential is there and it is an unfair advantage).

I am looking forward to fishing Juliette for the first time and hope we can find a few fish on new water.

Geiger


----------



## Steve78

GIGLM9 said:


> Terry,
> 
> Is there a reason that it took so long to figure out what ramp we were going out of?  Juliette is a very big lake and hard to cover the entire lake from one ramp especially since we all do not have 25HP motors.  Most of us like to get out and prefish and it would have been nice to know this before we ended up spending what limited time we have fishing the wrong end of the lake.  I am fishing the BFL's, a bass club in North Georgia, SJA and a few charity tournaments so my time to prefish is very limited especially with the off limits period.
> 
> I like the new format and both Charlie and I are new to LWB this season.  I was hoping, and I am sure you were to, that we would have more teams competing.  From what I understand most new teams such as those that have fished Coldwater have fished Juliette just a few times and they have gone out of Dames Ferry.  It seems to me you would want to pick the ramp that people are most familiar with and would draw the most participation.  It also gives you the chance to fish both ends and then pick a ramp based on where you did better (I am not saying you did this, just saying the potential is there and it is an unfair advantage).
> 
> I am looking forward to fishing Juliette for the first time and hope we can find a few fish on new water.
> 
> Geiger



I agree with ya Geiger...I will be joining this weekend to fish Juliette and have been told by a few Juliette veterans that Holly Grove is not the best place to blast off from if your not familiar with that end of the lake with all the timber. Seems like a pretty late notice. But in the end its Terry's decision.


----------



## Shane B.

Its not that bad of a ride, I done it last month with a 9.9!
takes about 20 or 30 minutes in RJ's boat and its heavy!


----------



## jusdonaldson

I really think from now on, if there is a lake large enough to have 2 boat ramps, the ramp should be clearly determined well before prefishing time, not after. From my understanding, there several people angry about the late ramp choice. Also, where was the video camera at this event? If one of the calling cards of this trail is live videoed weigh-ins, where is it? I also noticed the trailer was absent at juliette and black shoals. If the club president's entry fee is to pay for pulling a trailer and videoing weigh-ins, it should be there, or he should pay entry, also. Please clarify this for me.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

GIGLM9 said:


> Terry,
> 
> Is there a reason that it took so long to figure out what ramp we were going out of?  Juliette is a very big lake and hard to cover the entire lake from one ramp especially since we all do not have 25HP motors.  Most of us like to get out and prefish and it would have been nice to know this before we ended up spending what limited time we have fishing the wrong end of the lake.  I am fishing the BFL's, a bass club in North Georgia, SJA and a few charity tournaments so my time to prefish is very limited especially with the off limits period.
> 
> I like the new format and both Charlie and I are new to LWB this season.  I was hoping, and I am sure you were to, that we would have more teams competing.  From what I understand most new teams such as those that have fished Coldwater have fished Juliette just a few times and they have gone out of Dames Ferry.  It seems to me you would want to pick the ramp that people are most familiar with and would draw the most participation.  It also gives you the chance to fish both ends and then pick a ramp based on where you did better (I am not saying you did this, just saying the potential is there and it is an unfair advantage).
> 
> I am looking forward to fishing Juliette for the first time and hope we can find a few fish on new water.
> 
> Geiger


_*
I appreciate the fact that Charlie and yourself have chosen to participate on the LWB Tour. I'm sorry about the late notice Geiger, but I posted that a boat ramp vote was being held on the LWB Forum. I don't remember any of you guys that are complaining, even casting a vote. I tell you what .... to make things seem fair to you guys, we will use Dames Ferry ramp on September 17th. 

P.S ..... Most LWB Members are more familiar with the Holly Grove ramp, since it is the only ramp that LWB has used over the last 16 years! Ricky Hightower and myself pulled in the largest creel of the CWBFC @ Juliette from the Dames Ferry ramp, and I do not have a 25hp. out board*_



jusdonaldson said:


> I really think from now on, if there is a lake large enough to have 2 boat ramps, the ramp should be clearly determined well before prefishing time, not after. From my understanding, there several people angry about the late ramp choice. Also, where was the video camera at this event? If one of the calling cards of this trail is live videoed weigh-ins, where is it? I also noticed the trailer was absent at juliette and black shoals. If the club president's entry fee is to pay for pulling a trailer and videoing weigh-ins, it should be there, or he should pay entry, also. Please clarify this for me.



_*Sorry about having people become angry about the late boat ramp choice. 

The video camera was not there, because my son forgot to bring it. I was as upset about that as anyone, BUT HE IS HUMAN!!!!

The weigh-in trailer has been vacant, because I have not found anybody that is willing to pull it to the tournaments yet, I thought that I had everything worked out until my son lost his driver's license for a traffic violation. If you or any other member want to keep the trailer at your place and pull it to each event, then your gas and parking fees will be covered. Again, I want and need that trailer there, worse than any of the complainers.

P.S .... I payed the parking attendant a $20.00 tip out of my pocket @ Black Shoals, payed $50.00 for the plaques, and put $20.00 into the big Bass & AOY Funds. If you need the $10.00 that I gave Jr. for working on the video, just let me know .... and I will bring or send it to you. As far as the Juliette tournament ..... (NO TRAILER OR VIDEO) .... I will add $50.00 to the Championship funds!!!! If y'all are just gonna keep complaining, I will pay an entry fee, and provide the extras for free (like what seems to be expected of me).*_


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Sorry about the results delay, guys.

I will post full results on the LWB Site tomorrow.

Congrats to Mike & Tim ..... for the chapping that they handed out.


----------



## Shane B.

*These are the days of our lives!*

If these guys put as much in trying to win as they put into complaining, we would truly be in the company of a few elite pros!
I will start here, I am 100% sure that HH is doing everything that he can to get the video and have the weigh in trailer at every event! I know this because I know the man! He eats and sleeps this stuff, I couldn't do it ........ could you? These events are going well and I dont believe that anyone could say different! Where else are the payouts this good in jon boat fishing? BTW DAMES ferry or HOLLY GROVE Im pretty sure the end result would have been the same! Mike and Tim schooled us!


----------



## jusdonaldson

There was no bashing or complaining in my comments, just got tired of hearing lots of people talk about these issues, and felt we needed them out in the open air, if this club is to grow. I feel the trail has been satisfactory so far, and who can beat the payouts? I just feel that, again, questions should be brought out, not talked about after tourneys. Thanks for a great trail so far, would be nice to add some more members!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Any member that may feel dissatisfied about our club issues, could call me out face to face. Or, discuss the matter in private (like on the LWB Forum), instead of putting up what seemed to be a complaint on an open forum. This type of publicity, unfortunately drives away potential members instead of drawing them.

Thanks for posting a positive  back up response Justin, and glad that you have found LWB to be satisfactory.


----------



## Shane B.

*Growing pains*

You can not please everyone,I dont care what you do!
Even though HH does try awful hard to do just that!



HAWGHUNNA said:


> Any member that may feel dissatisfied about our club issues, could call me out face to face. Or, discuss the matter in private (like on the LWB Forum), instead of putting up what seemed to be a complaint on an open forum. This type of publicity, unfortunately drives away potential members instead of drawing them.
> 
> Thanks for posting a positive back up response Justin, and glad that you have found LWB to be satisfactory.


----------



## Shane B.

If allowed to , this thing could grow into something huge!
Let the man do what he does , he's only been doing it twice 
as long as anyone else!


----------



## Buzzerbaits

I have fished with terry for about 16 yrs and blasted off from the holy grove ramp I believe everytime with a 9.9 hp. Went all the way to the dam and all over the lake. Thats tournament fishing. Planning your time of travel,gear,GAS,and after all that to worry about. Then you need to catch a fish.  Keep up the good work HH.  You deserve alot more credit then some give you sometimes.   FISH ON!


----------



## iTJLee

Off topic, but the absence of the video camera at Juliette was all my fault. Woke up late and left the video camera and my crank bait box laying in my floor. Im sure we've all forgotten things once or twice. Wont happen again, guys.


----------



## ROCKANATER

iTJLee said:


> Off topic, but the absence of the video camera at Juliette was all my fault. Woke up late and left the video camera and my crank bait box laying in my floor. Im sure we've all forgotten things once or twice. Wont happen again, guys.



i think you and the old guy are doing a great job keep it up     the ROCKANATER has spoken..


----------



## T LEE

I'll pay Rock's entry fee if he shaves his beard and wears a tu tu


----------



## Reminex

T LEE said:


> I'll pay Rock's entry fee if he shaves his beard and wears a tu tu



You don't have to fork out any money for that Ted, I think he already does it at the LWB banquet every year!


----------



## GIGLM9

Shane B. said:


> If these guys put as much in trying to win as they put into complaining, we would truly be in the company of a few elite pros!



This has got be the the most over-used, uneducated comment I see on this forum.  As stated in my comments above I fish FOUR trails and other tournaments so my time is limited to prefish for everything.  I can garuantee that if I had the time to fish over typing for a few minutes on this forum I would be on the water.  You are right in that it did not matter what ramp was used - we were all going to be schooled regardless.

Terry  -  I may need to apologize because my comments came across a little strong.  I was simply trying to do what Justin was doing in conveying the comments I am hearing from other jon boat anglers both LWB members as well as non members.  I have been fishing jon boat tournaments for 7 years and have participated in the JBAIT a few times and have heard all the complaining, bashing, name calling, etc. - whatever you want to call it.  
I was trying to provide some constructive criticism.  At the beginning of the year I had no intention of fishing a full schedule of a jon boat trail.  When you announced the schedule for LWB it was one of the best schedules I had seen and the new format with new payouts was even better.  I, like many others, including you were hoping we would be averaging at least 25 boats or more.  We haven't quite been able to draw those numbers and I just wanted to point out an example of some of the things I was hearing from other fisherman as to why they were not fishing with LWB.
I think you have done a great job with the trail and hope we can gain a few more members.  You are definitely committed to it and I commend you for that.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I have always welcomed Constructive Criticism & Positive Comments alike. It is almost always, that the positive reviews come along well after the Constructive Criticisms is done. Why is that?

In other words ...... potential new members almost always have to wade through a bunch of negatives before  finding positive reviews. I will be glad to answer anyone's questions via a phone call, on the LWB forum, and or in person at a tournament, concerning any displeasure of how our club is being ran. 

Constructive Criticism, is often taken the wrong way, especially on an open forum. And may cause more damage than a mistake that I may make from time to time.

P.S .... The 15 teams that we do have, have been supportive in attendance, and I look for a real Championship hunt between several top notch Jonboat Teams to HEAT UP real soon. I have been looking at the lower LWB attendance, as uncrowded waters with a stiff prize, as of lately. And 1 of these 15 teams will take home 2 new Carolina Skiff 14' Jonboats. 

Special Thanks to Sportsman Living.


----------



## GIGLM9

I do like the uncrowded waters.  It is nice to actually have some space to fish.


----------



## Shane B.

*Uneducated?*

Quit  and fish! If I didnt like it I would take my ball and go home! Now there is a comment thats not over-used!


GIGLM9 said:


> This has got be the the most over-used, uneducated comment I see on this forum. As stated in my comments above I fish FOUR trails and other tournaments so my time is limited to prefish for everything. I can garuantee that if I had the time to fish over typing for a few minutes on this forum I would be on the water. You are right in that it did not matter what ramp was used - we were all going to be schooled regardless.
> 
> Terry - I may need to apologize because my comments came across a little strong. I was simply trying to do what Justin was doing in conveying the comments I am hearing from other jon boat anglers both LWB members as well as non members. I have been fishing jon boat tournaments for 7 years and have participated in the JBAIT a few times and have heard all the complaining, bashing, name calling, etc. - whatever you want to call it.
> I was trying to provide some constructive criticism. At the beginning of the year I had no intention of fishing a full schedule of a jon boat trail. When you announced the schedule for LWB it was one of the best schedules I had seen and the new format with new payouts was even better. I, like many others, including you were hoping we would be averaging at least 25 boats or more. We haven't quite been able to draw those numbers and I just wanted to point out an example of some of the things I was hearing from other fisherman as to why they were not fishing with LWB.
> I think you have done a great job with the trail and hope we can gain a few more members. You are definitely committed to it and I commend you for that.


----------



## ROCKANATER

ted chris iam the best looking fisherman out there no matter what i ware or look like.....THE ROCKANATER HAS SPOKEN


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

T LEE said:


> I'll pay Rock's entry fee if he shaves his beard and wears a tu tu



BE VERY CAREFUL OF WHAT YOU SAY!!! 

Rock want to fish very bad, and what a site he would be in a tu-tu ..... that kind of reminds me of Tommy Chong in the old Cheech and Chong flick


----------



## jusdonaldson

Shane, that's not a great attitude to have. If that's how everyone did things, you might have about half the teams you have right now. Every person has their own criticisms, and when not allowed to express their opinion, will go elsewhere. This is the wrong way to handle this. Maybe you'de like fishing with less competition?


----------



## Shane B.

jusdonaldson said:


> Shane, that's not a great attitude to have. If that's how everyone did things, you might have about half the teams you have right now. Every person has their own criticisms, and when not allowed to express their opinion, will go elsewhere. This is the wrong way to handle this. Maybe you'de like fishing with less competition?


And you dont think that when potential members look at this thread
and see someone complaining about everything that goes on with this club is any different! You got a problem with something that HH is doing call him or post your complaint on the lilwater site!I know that you couldn't possibly think that RJ and I wanted to put in at HG, We never fish up there! The way I feel is if I am handicapped by what ramp WE use then that just makes the win all that much better! If you ever fish a big tx trail post a negative comment about them changing something and see what you get! ...... YOU GONNA FISH OR TALK!!!!!!!


----------



## Shane B.

jusdonaldson said:


> Shane, that's not a great attitude to have. If that's how everyone did things, you might have about half the teams you have right now. Every person has their own criticisms, and when not allowed to express their opinion, will go elsewhere. This is the wrong way to handle this. Maybe you'de like fishing with less competition?


As far as loosing members, HH tries to please everyone and all it does is make it worse! If he has a vote about something and you participate and lose then thats the way it goes majority rules, if you dont vote then dont complain about the outcome! Every club will lose a few due to them not liking everything that goes on but thats the nature of the beast! Thats the thing you can always fish with another club, america is a wonderful place to live you always have a choice!


----------



## jusdonaldson

I don't recall anyone asking you a question to begin with! That's also a problem, Boone can ask terry a question without you jumping in! What are you, the man's secretary? I'm not posting on here again, mainly because the post was a question to terry, and I'm tired of you answering my questions for him. Every comment you put in is unashamed slamming, and no-one else has done that. SHUT UP AND FISH!!!!


----------



## Shane B.

*Slamming!*

If I was slamming you then it would be very clear what was going on!Maybe you should consider wording your ?s a little more carefull without the sarcasim!





jusdonaldson said:


> I don't recall anyone asking you a question to begin with! That's also a problem, Boone can ask terry a question without you jumping in! What are you, the man's secretary? I'm not posting on here again, mainly because the post was a question to terry, and I'm tired of you answering my questions for him. Every comment you put in is unashamed slamming, and no-one else has done that. SHUT UP AND FISH!!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Sportsman Living's Lil' Water Bassin' Tour will be stopping at Lake Varner on April 9th 2010.

For more information, please visit our web site ....

http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

AOY Standings have been updated guys ....

http://lwbassin.webs.com/aoystandings.htm

Sorry about the delay.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Sportsman Living's Lil' Water Bassin' Tour will be stopping at Lake Varner on April 9th 2010.
> 
> For more information, please visit our web site ....
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/



Please try to arrive a Lil' early on Saturday morning guys


----------



## T LEE

Terry  
Does this tournament have a 5 day off limits?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

T LEE said:


> Terry
> Does this tournament have a 5 day off limits?



Yes Sir, it does.


----------



## Reminex

Dang it!  Was gonna fish saturday but I forgot about the off limits!  I found some good uns on bed yesterday


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Next stop on our Tour is Lake Lucas on April 30th 2011.

For more information, please visit our web site.....

http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Please remember that there is a 5 days off limits period for practice, prior to each Lil' Water Bassin' points tournament.


----------



## dsims07

Pumped and ready for Lucas!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

dsims07 said:


> Pumped and ready for Lucas!!



We appreciate the support dsims07.


----------



## LIPS

can anybody work for me?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> can anybody work for me?



Can't SNATCH-N-LIPS put in for a sick leave or sump'm


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Reminex said:


> Dang it!  Was gonna fish saturday but I forgot about the off limits!  I found some good uns on bed yesterday



Don't forget this time REMI


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Gates will open at 6:00 am guys.

Please plan on sticking around for about 20 minutes after the weigh-in.


----------



## dsims07

About what time is safe light wayyyyyyy over there lol


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

dsims07 said:


> About what time is safe light wayyyyyyy over there lol



About the same time that it is wayyyyyy over there in Bama 

Is y'allz time one hour behind ours?

I'm thinking, around 6:30 dsims07. We should get going shortly after that time. We appreciate Robert and you, buddy.


----------



## dsims07

lol ya we are are central time so we are a hour behind yal. And the sun rises quicker over there thanks bud


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Lil' Water Bassin' will be at High Falls on May 21st 2011.

We will be using the Buck Creek Ramp, and we will be drawing numbers for the blast-off sequence.


For more info. please join our web site ....

http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/


----------



## brandon hightower

see ya there HH


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Next stop on our tour, is June 11th @ Lake Horton.

If you are interested in joining us for some jonboat bassin' competition ..... Please visit our site for more information.

http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/

Thanks,
Terry Lee


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIL' WATER BASSIN' WILL BE CHARGING HALF PRICE MEMBERSHIP FEES FOR THE REMAINDER OF THE 2011 SEASON, STARTING WITH THE JUNE 11TH LAKE HORTON TOURNAMENT.

MEMBERSHIP FEES FOR NEW TEAMS = $50.00

Thanks,
Terry Lee


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Sportsman Living's - Lil' Water Bassin' Tour will be @ Stone Mountain Lake on July 16th 2011.

For more information on our Jonboat Club, vist our web site .... http://lwbassin.webs.com/


----------



## iTJLee

Bump. Stone Mountain! This Sat. July 16th. 6:30am till 3pm. Membership fee dropped to $50 per team, Entry fee $100 per boat. Come get you some!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Sportsman Living's Lil' Water Bassin' Tour, August 6th 2012 Lake Varner Event will start at 6:30 a.m. Please arrive early for registration and live well check.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Sportsman Living's Lil' Water Bassin' Tour 2011 will continue on August 20th, at Lake Horton.

For more info. please visit ....

http://lwbassin.webs.com/


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Sportsman Living's Lil' Water Bassin' Tour 2011 will hold our final team points event on September 17th, at Lake Juliette (Holly Grove Ramp).

For more info. please visit ....

http://lwbassin.webs.com/


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Correction ..... Dames ferry ramp!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

A Salute to Sportsman Living's 2011 Lil' Water Bassin' Champions .... http://www.sportsmanliving.com/?p=369


----------

